

Ask HN: Where are the tech-oriented psychologists/therapists on HN? - sockupation

I&#x27;m trying to find a therapist with experience troubleshooting poor hacker performance and having difficulty. I realized HN has its resident lawyers, but not psychologists. Surely there must be some people whose interests and practice intersect the tech industry and psychology&#x2F;therapy. Where are they?
======
davidw
Sherry Walling: [http://zenfounder.com/](http://zenfounder.com/) might be
someone to contact.

~~~
sockupation
Thank you very much for this.

